# Best free online venue for selling guitar and gear!?!?



## Heralchemy (Jul 15, 2009)

ok this is my first post...after a few postings on Kijiji.ca, Craigslist and a Ebay. i wanted to get posters opinons on where is best to post their guitar or gear for sale. i will say there are a lot of annoying "low balling" emails ...when you post "not interested in trades" they still bust your balls.
...anyone else getting spam emails via there Craigslist ads. Thanks in advance for you contributions.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Heralchemy said:


> ok this is my first post...after a few postings on Kijiji.ca, Craigslist and a Ebay. i wanted to get posters opinons on where is best to post there guitar or gear for sale. i will say there are a lot of annoying "low balling" emails ...when you post "not interested in trades" they still bust your balls.
> ...anyone else getting spam emails via there Craigslist ads. Thanks in advance for you contributions.


You should edit your list and add the obvious. GuitarsCanada.com right here bro.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> You should edit your list and add the obvious. GuitarsCanada.com right here bro.


Amen to that..


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> You should edit your list and add the obvious. GuitarsCanada.com right here bro.


Yup, +1 to that. All the deals I've had on this forum have been great.

Having said that, of the ones you've listed, I will go with Craigslist, mainly because I have done the majority of my selling/buying there. Yes, you get lowballs; yes, Nigerians want you to ship them your amp once they cut you a cheque; bottom line is it's still the most viewed website you can find if you live in a large city, plus I prefer its ad-posting interface and management _hugely_ to Kijiji. I hate that you can't bump your ad to the top in Kijiji without jumping through all kinds of hoops, or paying money.

I _have_ had some pretty good scores on Kijiji in the past, and I like that you can send the seller a msg directly from the item's listing page, but I still think Craigslist is the winner.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2009)

GuitarsCanada said:


> You should edit your list and add the obvious. GuitarsCanada.com right here bro.


Another +1. Here be good deals.


----------



## Heralchemy (Jul 15, 2009)

GuitarsCanada said:


> You should edit your list and add the obvious. GuitarsCanada.com right here bro.


you'll have to forgive my honesty as i am a New to this fourm or any guitar related fourm. i stick to what i know and haven't used a fourm to sell anything...thats why out of the 4 listed in the Poll i wrote other. only came across this site searching for schematics and Tube info for a 2 projects...thanks Guys


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I've only bought gear here at GuitarsCanada and at the local theottawamusician.com website. But most of my dealings have been here. You'll be surprised at how much gear gets dealt here in this forum.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

My vote is for guitarscanada. I've gotten a few good deals on CL but 7 out of 10 of the CL people I've contacted have been complete duds.


----------



## montreal (Mar 25, 2008)

i hate trying to sell stuff on craigslist. the number of people looking to buy stuff is overshadowed by the CRAIGSLIST FASCISTS, who seem to have nothing better to do but criticize someone's selling price, or what they are selling, or in some cases, who they are. The second tier are those people who send you an abusive reply, usually accompanied by the phrase 'crack smoker'
or something similar.
There, i've finally gotten this off of my chest.
I just prefer forking over the consingment fee now and letting the vintage stores deal with my stuff.
I do have to say though, the one transaction i did with another GC forum member was great, and reading the feedback page seems to indicate that we are a fine bunch....So sell your stuff here....


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Another nice thing about this place are all the very talented people you can contact about having custom work done. I've bought a guitar body and pickups that were built to my specifications here at GC. And I've only been a member since January!! The transactions were smooth and friendly. 

Shawn :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Oakvillain (Mar 7, 2008)

I've had no issues with CL. As long as I post a respectful ad, all I get is respectful emails. Only had one lowballer on CL and the guy wrote his doctoral thesis on why I should cut my price in half. It was waaaaaaaay too funny.


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

I'll direct you to a great place.
http://guitarscanada.com/Board/forumdisplay.php?f=33


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Pretty safe here.... only HEARD of a couple of problems here. Most of the gear here is top notch. Also it gets passed around here too so you will get many supporting opinions about stuff. 

:smilie_flagge17: :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

myself, i never see anything im looking for here on the forum. see a lot of nice stuff, some stuff id love to buy but cant really use, etc. when i do buy something here, its usually because its something like parts that i know ill need someday.
but i have bought several items here from members, and always had a great buying experience. if it were possible, id prefer to do all my shopping here.
as it is, for most of my purchases, i scan kijiji and craigslist, but usually have to go to ebay-

now if some forum member has a 12 string stella for sale, in "needs work condition", at a reasonable price, im all ears:smile:


----------



## danbo (Nov 27, 2006)

kijiji is best.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> You should edit your list and add the obvious. GuitarsCanada.com right here bro.


Yep. I always list on GuitarsCanada first. I only deal with the Craigslist/Kijiji BS if I feel no one on GC wants what I'm selling.

GC sales = quick, painless, trustworthy. Usually sell to the first person I talk to

CS/Kijiji sales = lowball offers, worthless trade offers, spam, scams, scheduling face to face meetings with strangers, often ignorant buyers who need you to teach them basic skills on using gear, people expecting lengthy and involved tryouts before you get that crappy lowball offer in the end. I tend to go through about 5 worthless people per every decent and honest person I run into.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I have had no interest in trying to use anything other than GuitarsCanada...especially after having read the comments in this thread.

To date, all of my sales and purchases have worked out well here.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

I've had pretty good luck with Kijiji myself. I try to be as specific as possible in descriptions with good pics and specific payment instructions so there's little wiggle room for lowballers or stupid questions. Still.... (read my sig). You still get lowball offers but it's easy enough to delete them or ridicule the sender mercilessly! 
I've also had good luck selling through here. I usually give the GC community first crack at whatever I'm selling then move on to Kijiji or CL if nobody here is interested. 
All that said I've found selling anything lately has been tough. People are squeezing their pennies till they scream! Sign of the times I guess. Hopefully this period will pass soon!


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I've listed my Larrivee acoustic and my 52 hotrod tele on both Kijjji and Guitarscanada. My Larrivee sold here. My 52 hotrod didn't sell but I don't think there is much interest in higer end guitars as no one seems to be selling them.
With Kijjji I find there are too many flaky people that don't know what they want. Its not uncommon for people to email me "Oh thats just what I've been looking for, I'll take it", then you never hear from them again.
I think Guitarscanada works better for our music gear because this is a site for musicians #2 Alot of people know each other here and #3 Alot of sales can be local pickup. The last 2 points give a a lot more confidence for doing deals.


----------



## watchitman (Jul 5, 2009)

*Pictures sell gear*

I'm a fan of Kijiji. Pros: You can post fairly high quality pics, it's easy to contact sellers, you can see how many visits, you buy and sell face to face, you meet some really nice folks. Cons: slow site with all the ads, lowballers (same with all sites), know it alls (op cit). Craigslist has very low quality pics, ebay .... who would buy gear sight unseen - not me. Kijiji gets the most traffic of all of them from what I've seen. Buy and sell used to be the big deal, not any more!


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

guitarman2 said:


> With Kijjji I find there are too many flaky people that don't know what they want. Its not uncommon for people to email me "Oh thats just what I've been looking for, I'll take it", then you never hear from them again.


Hahaha, I can't tell you how many times this has happened to me. Most recently, I had worked out a pedal swap through CL and arranged to meet the guy at a subway station at a certain time. Well, _I_ was there on time, but the other dude never showed. I waited 30 mins for him, giving him the benefit of the doubt, still nothing. I got home and wrote him a pretty pissy email and left him an equally pissy voicemail, no return email or call with an explanation.

Better yet, that pedal is listed again just yesterday. Dude!!! If you changed your mind, that's fine, just let me know!!!




guitarman2 said:


> I think Guitarscanada works better for our music gear because this is a site for musicians #2 Alot of people know each other here and #3 Alot of sales can be local pickup. The last 2 points give a a lot more confidence for doing deals.


I couldn't agree with you more, Terry. Most people here have made an effort to join this community, so music is important to them. That in itself is reassuring. 

I can't claim to really _know_ anyone on this site, though I've met flashPUNK face-to-face a couple times, but yeah, there's certain people you see here on a regular basis, who contribute to the site and you gotta figure someone who has been a member here for that long isn't going to shaft you.

About #3, yes I prefer local, mainly because it gets me my gear faster, and I was initially hesitant to ship stuff to people, especially when I was a more recently joined member, but I've had nothing but smooth transactions here and I'm sure I'll have lots more in the future.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I think watchitman was referring to fraser's post (#14), but he was looking for a Stella 12-banger.



fraser said:


> now if some forum member has a 12 string stella for sale, in "needs work condition", at a reasonable price, im all ears:smile:


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

> ebay .... who would buy gear sight unseen - not me.


ive bought a dozen or so guitars on ebay- never had an issue.
of course i buy old unplayable stuff mostly, for ridiculously low prices, then fix em up. 
thats not the standard way folks buy equipment, but i like vintage stuff, i like to tinker, and im poor. lots of guys like me out there, i get outbid all the time.



> I think watchitman was referring to fraser's post (#14), but he was looking for a Stella 12-banger.


yup- or any solid wood, ladder braced 12 string really:smile:


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

I've bought and sold tons of stuff on CL and Kijiji....but I gotta tell ya - it's a crapshoot - and a bit of a catch 22....I won't send the cash before receiving the goods, and the seller won't ship the good before receiving the cash - forcing some sort of meetup - which has been "ok"....but still awkward at best.

on guitars Canada - there's a level of trust - I've bought 2 pedals off here recently - and had zero qualms about sending cash before receiving product - I feel safe that if something goes wrong, the seller will correct the issue, and that the product will be as advertised quality.

add to that - not all of us here are experts in what's a good pedal, or a great guitar.....so when something is posted - we can be certain that there will be a running commentary verifying accuracy of the posting (i.e. that it really is an american LP re-issue or whatever), commentary on price setting.

in short - Great gear, great knowledge, no crap (unless it's explicitly stated as being crap - and priced accordingly) and no screwing around.

I voted "other" - and GC was what I meant by that.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

It's interesting how the online market has changed things with regard to used gear. Nearly gone are the days of finding a good score in a local music shop or pawn shop. Just about everyone unloads their used stuff online instead at mostly fair market prices. I've talked to the manager of my local music store and he said they don't get much used stuff in at all anymore. I've notice that the used gear in the stores is now just a few obscure pieces on a small guitar stand.


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

CL: Great for clearing out all my old effects units, drum machines and keyboards from the 90's. If you advertise good prices, you can usually sell something fairly quick. Plenty of flakes, that's for sure, but they seem to haunt other buy/sell sites as well. For buying, I've found a couple of killer deals, but you have to move fast as there are plenty of others waiting; vultures. 

Kijiji: never tried it.

Buy and Sell: Usually use it as well, but haven't had very many responses. I think it is due largely to other sites like CL and Kijiji getting the lions share of ads. As well, when I ran across a scammer trying to sell a cheap guitar as a Gibson, the Buy and Sell staff stated they could not pull his ad as they had no evidence of a scam. I don't use Buy and Sell anymore as a result. At least at CL, you can flag scammers ads.

Guitars Canada Forum: Tried selling an amp here, but had no responses. Eventually sold it on CL. That said, I probably would not have found Jon Moore to build me a fantastic loaded pickguard had it not been for this site. And, I've learned more here about guitars and amps in the short time I've been here than I ever knew. If something is needed or information is required, there is always someone here to help out.

And even though I've not sold anything here, it's easy to see this site is by far the best site for buying and selling with trustworthiness and peace of mind. Guitars Canada is a one-stop shop.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I definitely PREFER to sell on guitarscanada. But most times I put an ad here and on Kijiji, the item will sell quicker on Kijiji. It's just a larger user base.

I have no idea why I have more luck with Kijiji than Craigslist, but I do. The buyers seem more serious, and the transactions go smoother. I have no idea why though.


----------



## Heralchemy (Jul 15, 2009)

good Stuff...i have yet to list my gear on this site. I was originally under the impression craigs was the going winner for listing...but i get spam emails looking for charity handouts and the like.


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

Heralchemy said:


> good Stuff...i have yet to list my gear on this site. I was originally under the impression craigs was the going winner for listing...but i get spam emails looking for charity handouts and the like.


There's a minimum post count before you can post in the ad forums, it helps weed out the undesirables. You won't find many scams here either, and alot of sellers are regular posters, which is a pretty decent guarantee of trust.


----------



## Heralchemy (Jul 15, 2009)

Luke98 said:


> There's a minimum post count before you can post in the ad forums, it helps weed out the undesirables. You won't find many scams here either, and alot of sellers are regular posters, which is a pretty decent guarantee of trust.


cool...do you get people busting your hump about the asking $ on here ?


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

As an amateur astronomer and scope builder, I frequently use Astromart due to it's rather excessive rules and restrictions for buying and selling. They have a rating system similar to ebay. They will not allow you to register with certain email addys, usually only your ISP email addy is acceptable, so that you can be tracked easily if your a scammer. It's a good system for buyers and sellers to get together and have peace of mind with transactions.

http://www.astromart.com/classifieds/


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2009)

Heralchemy said:


> cool...do you get people busting your hump about the asking $ on here ?


Define 'busting your hump'? There's a For Sale section on the board, so obviously, if something is for sale, you have to ask for money.


----------



## Heralchemy (Jul 15, 2009)

iaresee said:


> Define 'busting your hump'? There's a For Sale section on the board, so obviously, if something is for sale, you have to ask for money.


 i'll elaborate ...you have an asking price $ posted...people dog you for the amount if they openly don't agree with it!? 
has there been possible flame wars and banning of sellers who wronged buyers on here?


----------



## Don Doucette (Jan 3, 2007)

+1 for our humble forum but I have also had good luck with usedcanada.com although buy/sell here is like dealing with family buy/sell anywhere else and you taking your chances for sure.

Don:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Heralchemy said:


> i'll elaborate ...you have an asking price $ posted...people dog you for the amount if they openly don't agree with it!?
> has there been possible flame wars and banning of sellers who wronged buyers on here?


Here are rule numbers 8 and 9 of this forum:

8) Please do not comment on asking prices
9) No derogatory remarks regarding items for sale

As for "banning of sellers who wronged buyers on here?". As far as I know, there's only one here who people have had issues with.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2009)

Heralchemy said:


> i'll elaborate ...you have an asking price $ posted...people dog you for the amount if they openly don't agree with it!?
> has there been possible flame wars and banning of sellers who wronged buyers on here?


Commenting on asking prices is strictly forbidden and moderator enforced. If someone comments on your for sale thread click the little report-this-post button and a mod will deal with it promptly.


----------



## tojoe (Apr 5, 2009)

Yep Iv'e done the CL, Kiji & Buy&Sel, also a few off some forums pu's mostly, Iv'e had good experiences, having people come in to your home can be nervy at the best of times, but I usually get a kick out of meeting gear hounds with gas, it's like an AA thing you find common ground and laugh at ourselves.


----------



## Wired (Jul 21, 2009)

I came here because I heard this is a great place to sell gear too... and I need to move a few items.

But I need to get my post count up I guess. kqoct


----------



## Heralchemy (Jul 15, 2009)

how many you have had this happen to you...you sell some vintage pedals and you tested them thru and thru...you sell them and a few days later buyer that asks to return/ refund them as they died!?!?...i had this happen and think the guy either swam with it or swapped the electronic gust out ...totally pissed about that.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

tojoe said:


> Yep Iv'e done the CL, Kiji & Buy&Sel, also a few off some forums pu's mostly, Iv'e had good experiences, having people come in to your home can be nervy at the best of times, but I usually get a kick out of meeting gear hounds with gas, it's like an AA thing you find common ground and laugh at ourselves.


I live about 45 minutes North of Toronto which is like a built in deadbeat filter for Kijiji/Craigslist. The really serious gear shoppers have no problem driving up here because my prices and items are usually worth it. The deadbeats ask a few time wasting questions in email, usually ask if I will deliver, then go away when I say no. I can honestly say every person I have sold to has been really cool.

I'd imagine it must be a nightmare dealing with people when you are in the city. People must waste sellers time like crazy.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

torndownunit said:


> I live about 45 minutes North of Toronto which is like a built in deadbeat filter for Kijiji/Craigslist. The really serious gear shoppers have no problem driving up here because my prices and items are usually worth it. The deadbeats ask a few time wasting questions in email, usually ask if I will deliver, then go away when I say no. I can honestly say every person I have sold to has been really cool.
> 
> I'd imagine it must be a nightmare dealing with people when you are in the city. People must waste sellers time like crazy.


As a non-deadbeat who has made the trip to Torndownunit's to pick up a great piece of gear at an awesome price, I say the man tells the truth.

The crap that I go through on Craigslist being in downtown Toronto is phenomenal. Even if it's an easy place to get to, I will barely leave my place to sell something. I've been left holding the bag (literally sometimes) with little more than flaky excuses too many times in the past.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2009)

LowWatt said:


> As a non-deadbeat who has made the trip to Torndownunit's to pick up a great piece of gear at an awesome price, I say the man tells the truth.
> 
> The crap that I go through on Craigslist being in downtown Toronto is phenomenal. Even if it's an easy place to get to, I will barely leave my place to sell something. I've been left holding the bag (literally sometimes) with little more than flaky excuses too many times in the past.


Try living in the Ottawa suburbs. A few weeks ago I felt like The Ottawa Gear Delivery Service. Orleans, Rockland (the neighbourhood, not the town), Tunney's Pasture, the L&M parking lot...f-u-d-g-e.

The things you do to make a sale when you're trying to build the cash up.

I swear: no more though. Pick up only.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

I Like Kijiji easy to load pictures, alot of users.. and i have sold alot of items off there.
Who-ever layed out there web design, has did a heck of a job.
Rick


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

At the risk of sounding redundant - Guitars Canada.


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

I personally like kijiji for rare finds and bargains, and like that if I go to pick it up I'll see the product before I swipe my mastercard.

But GC often has obscure items that cater specifically to a buyer whom the forums is designed for, Musicians. Kijiji may have great ads but if 90% of browsers only want to buy kittens and cell phones, it's less likely to be seen, even if you have a great deal. There's also an element of trust here, alot of sellers are regular posters, and if one was to screw you over somehow, posting a thread explaining the matter would definately damage their image...

It's too late and I'm rambling, sorry.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Luke, isn't most Kijiji stuff a long way away for you? That is my biggest problem. Two hours to Tranna two hours to Ottawa. Belleville ,Peterborough and Oshawa all have the same listings. 

Not that I have money nor need more gear.


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

shoretyus said:


> Luke, isn't most Kijiji stuff a long way away for you? That is my biggest problem. Two hours to Tranna two hours to Ottawa. Belleville ,Peterborough and Oshawa all have the same listings.
> 
> Not that I have money nor need more gear.


Usually an hour at least, But I don't buy that often so a little road trip for a good find is worth it.


----------



## foghorn99 (Apr 28, 2008)

1. Guitars Canda for standard items....and reliable user community

2. TheGearPage.net for boutique/specialty items. (and if you don't mind intercountry shipping/expenses)...good/great/broad user community.

3. Craigslist if you can try the gear first...too many times, people are just charging wAYYYY too much for crap...lots of scammers out there

4. I only use ebay if my doctor says my heart can stand the excitement of last minute bidding. (LOL)


----------

